# Erweiterte For-Schleife mit Vector



## jobu0101 (12. Jun 2010)

Hallo!

Was ist denn da dran falsch?

per = new Vector<Vector<Integer>>();
for (Vector<Integer> v : per)


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jun 2010)

Nichts.


----------



## jobu0101 (12. Jun 2010)

Das hätte ich auch gedacht. Zwischen den beiden Zeilen werden noch ein paar Vektoren eingefügt. Dennoch gibt es immer einen Fehler beim compilieren: 

Exception in thread "main" java.util.ConcurrentModificationException
	at java.util.AbstractList$Itr.checkForComodification(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.AbstractList$Itr.next(Unknown Source)
	at parsing.AllCombinations.permutate(AllCombinations.java:30)

Zeile 30 ist gerade die Zeile, in der die erweiterte For-Schleife los rennt.


----------



## Thief (12. Jun 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/101349-concurrentmodificationexception.html

*auf die suche verweist*


----------



## jobu0101 (12. Jun 2010)

Ah okay, die Schleife darf die Collection nicht modifizieren, weil ja iteriert wird. Danke!


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jun 2010)

Poste das nächste mal dann direkt auch die Exception


----------

